

How to get things done on a terrible Internet connection - kevinburke
http://kev.inburke.com/kevin/getting-things-done-on-a-terrible-internet-connection-the-canonical-guide/

======
jakejake
I have to deal with this sometimes when on the road and tethering, although it
sounds like your connection is even worse! Thanks for the tips.

